# [PS4] Details Emerging



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 11, 2013)

*The Stomp Continues*


Figured I'd create a centric thread gathering all PS4 information that emerges over next couple days.  Already a few new details emerging online.

Details are emerging online about the PS4.




*- PS4 HDD upgradeable just like PS3*

*- Region Free*

*- Come with 500 GB HDD*
*- Allows Used Games*
*- NO DRM restrictions!!*
*- $399 Price Tag*
*- No camera PS eye attachment (separate purchase)*
*- PS4 Controller Priced at $59*

*How Used Games Work on PS4*

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWSIFh8ICaA&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]




*PS+ Details*
-Less than $5 a month
- Cloud Saves
- Free games Each Month
- Cross Game Chat
- Online Play
- Early Access to Beta Games
- Discounted Games
- Automatic game updates

_* Single Player offline modes do not require PS+.  No Fees to use any media services such as HULU or NETFLIX
_


*PS4 Technical Specs*


Each PS4 Ships with a mono Headset that plugs directly in to Dual shock Controller.

*Share Button Functionality *
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1OegYm1dM9g&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]
-----

As more details emerge thread will be updated regularly.  If I've missing anything just post and I will update original post.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 11, 2013)

Reading that to this track


----------



## teddy (Jun 11, 2013)

Yeah, it can't be said just how bad sony's won this gen


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 11, 2013)

My reaction during the conference last night.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jun 11, 2013)

Brilliant Sony


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 11, 2013)

Let's gring the lulz !


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 11, 2013)

once again this time with music


----------

